# Guilty Dog



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

In the Doghouse: 'Guilty Dog' on 'GMA'


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

:rofl: the look on her face!!!! She looks like she may eat a lot of cat treats though.


----------



## Hansel & Gretel (Oct 26, 2010)

that's hilarious!


----------

